# Ariens SS522 ROUGH !!



## snowworks (Dec 16, 2015)

Took a look at an Ariens I got from a friend at work. It is the SS522 single stage. I cleaned out the crap in the carb and tank. Got it running today and took a look at the rest of it. Some one abused the heck out of it. I am thinking free was not cheap enough for this one. Scraper bar worn down to the bolts, Auger drive side bearing bad. Auger paddles beyond worn out. Looking up on top of the auger or the funnel of the chute both sides cracked one side has a hole. The carb probably needs a float (brass) because the fuel drained out of the throat when I shut it off. Looking up parts for it,, looking at over $100. Auger Housing $130. Those paddles for the auger are pricey List is $40. each, need 2. Right now I think I might scrap it out. Anybody need parts for a SS 522?? I do not need another snowblower. See if I can get a pic of it. I hate when some one goes to far.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Throw it away and be done with it.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

I agree with trashing it. Law of diminishing returns. You can't polish a turd. MH


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Sell it on craigs list or fix the carb and save the engine.


----------



## snowworks (Dec 16, 2015)

Well at least Ariens Hydro Pro has some compassion on the SS. LOL!! Well here in S.E. MI all our snow has melted. Even the little piles are gone. 1-2-17 It has been in the high 30's the last couple of days. I did get a couple of pic of the SS. I think my plan is to get the motor/carb running like it should. I have an Idea for the motor. That may be for a summer project. Here is the pics.. 
First time I am using a image host.
















Notice the hole in the upper auger housing. Looking for parts I found the auger parts for $31 new. and a used auger housing for $65. ebay. I also found a complete used one on craigslist for $75. starts and stalls. Still to much $$ to repair. Wait and see what I find.. 
I do not see a ID tag on this. About what year might this be?? I am thinking 90's Some one might know by the decal. Thanks...


----------



## Al DeLAgo (Jan 14, 2017)

Looks like the tub and what not aren't too bad Ebay the parts now....


----------

